# Lora Gateway mit TTn verbinden



## Cloud01 (31 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Kennt sich jemand mit Lora und TTN aus?
Ich Versuche mein LG02 Gateway von Dragino mit der TTN Cloud zu verbinden, leider ohne Erfolg.
Gemäss den Anleitungen im Internet sollte die ganz einfach funktionieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2022)

Im Detail kann nicht helfen, jedoch: "Gemäß Anleitung im Internet" ... ist die aktuell?

Hast Du die Umstellung bei TTN von Stack V2 auf V3 (V2 ist seit 1.12.2021 abgeschaltet) berücksichtigt?

Ein gutes Forum speziell dazu: https://forum.iot-usergroup.de/


----------



## Cloud01 (3 Januar 2022)

Danke für dein Feedback, leider war die Anmeldung noch nicht erfolgreich.
Wie sieht die Umstellung den aus?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2022)

Hallo, wenn ich in der V3-Console ein Gateway anlege, lautet die "Gateway Server adress" eu1.cloud.thethings.network

ttn-router-eu wie bei Dir deutet auf V2, was abgeschaltet ist:









						Gateway connection to TTN
					

We are building a global open free crowdsourced long range low power IoT data network




					www.thethingsnetwork.org
				




Hier kommst Du direkt zur V3 Console:









						Management platform for The Things Network
					






					eu1.cloud.thethings.network


----------

